# Home canned chicken



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I was at the local grocery store doing my shopping when I ran across my neighbor and she was buying
the chicken that was on sale and lots of it. I asked if she was having a barbecue. She told me that when 
chicken was on sale she would buy it and can it. I asked about a million questions about it so later
she stopped by with a can for me. It was like eating home cooked chicken really good. better than anything you can buy already caned at the store. She also told me she had some that had been canned for over 8 years that was still good. You can eat it right out of the can but heated up it makes a great chicken dinner. 
As for prepper food I give this a A+ When the TSHTF and you gotta eat might as well eat well


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

We on the way back to "C" ration I see.
Canned meat in C ration last a lot longer than 8 years


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Takes up more space, but I can chicken legs & fit 5 or 6 in a quart jar. Mostly I use it for making chicken BBQ sandwiches or chicken salad. The meat & bone as well as the fat from the jar I boil out then strain to make chicken broth which I use the measured liquid for making chicken flavored rice. The liquid can be reduced alittle to use as a gravy on mashed potatoes.
But I buy chicken leg quarts & cut the leg from the thigh.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)




----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

For some reason, I just can't seem to sell her royal highness, ruler of all she sees and perceives, on the merits of canning chicken. It's the whole "poultry" thing for her. I need to find myself "Elder" to get the point across.

We haven't started canning yet, but I do have her sold on the idea for veggies, soups/stews, and jams and such.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

By no means am I an expert on canning, however I add this as a SAFETY MESSAGE for those who may want to get started canning meats. As I understand canning there are two methods: Hot bath canning and Pressure canning. Hot bath is great for some veggies and stuff, however : CANNING MEATS CAN ONLY BE SAFELY DONE USING A PRESSURE CANER Times and pressures are critical for proper canning and prevention of killing or at least making oneself very sick.
Canning meats is a great idea, and people should not shy away from it, however if you do want to can meat buy yourself a pressure caner, go by directions on times and pressures (by the way, you can go online and find what elevation you are at if you don't know) elevation is a factor too.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Plenty easy to can chicken soup & chicken stew. Due to length of time to can chicken you don't want to add any starches like potato or rice as it will turn to mush. Easy to can chicken broth & chicken stock also.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Anything you buy that is canned like canned chicken you can can yourself.


A chicken leg plus veggies & spices. Fat off the chicken skin adds good flavor to the veggies.


----------



## Jardude (Apr 3, 2013)

HuntingHawk said:


> Plenty easy to can chicken soup & chicken stew. Due to length of time to can chicken you don't want to add any starches like potato or rice as it will turn to mush. Easy to can chicken broth & chicken stock also.


I can a chicken soup that includes potatoes all the time.

They don't get mushy at all.


----------



## Jardude (Apr 3, 2013)

Moonshinedave said:


> By no means am I an expert on canning, however I add this as a SAFETY MESSAGE for those who may want to get started canning meats. As I understand canning there are two methods: Hot bath canning and Pressure canning. Hot bath is great for some veggies and stuff, however : CANNING MEATS CAN ONLY BE SAFELY DONE USING A PRESSURE CANER Times and pressures are critical for proper canning and prevention of killing or at least making oneself very sick.
> Canning meats is a great idea, and people should not shy away from it, however if you do want to can meat buy yourself a pressure caner, go by directions on times and pressures (by the way, you can go online and find what elevation you are at if you don't know) elevation is a factor too.


I understand what you are trying to say but if you thoroughly read the USDA canning guidelines, deep down in the heavy reading they admit that you can waterbath meat.

It's just that it takes so long that it is nearly pointless.


----------



## Jardude (Apr 3, 2013)

I can chicken 3 different ways.

1.) I raw pack can leg quarters with the bone in. I always do these in quart widemouth jars. Sometimes you can pick up quarters at WM for as little as 39 cents.

2.) I raw pack boneless skinless breasts or boneless skinless thighs (favorite) in quart or pint jars.

3.) Can fully cooked and deboned shredded chicken of any variety.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I'll tell you what I'm going to start canning and that's what's going in my food storage for WTSHTF this kind of 
food is better than anything you can buy and it last for a very long time. If you're doing it for the first time and 
you figure in the price of the jars it may cost more but just look at what you're getting to. When the time comes
and you're hungry you will say this was a good investment. no buckets. no bags, Might as well eat good.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Jardude said:


> I understand what you are trying to say but if you thoroughly read the USDA canning guidelines, deep down in the heavy reading they admit that you can waterbath meat.
> 
> It's just that it takes so long that it is nearly pointless.


I won't try to argue with your statements, if you say you read it can be done, then so be it. I only offer the warning for people to research before attempting.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

I would much rather cook meats at 240 then 212 which is the difference between a water bath & a pressure canner at 10PSI.


----------

